# 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!



## Agalatze (17. August 2004)

so auch wenns noch ein wenig hin ist frage ich jetzt schonmal wer lust hätte mitzukommen. 
wohin es geht wollte ich eigentlich nach dem wind richten. wollte ihn am besten voll von vorne haben. am liebsten würde ich nach dazendorf fahren wenn es der wind zulässt,ansonsten auf die insel.#6 
ich wollte deshalb in der woche los, da man dort ein wenig mehr ruhe hat und sich schön breit machen kann. am wochenende ist ja immer sehr viel los.
und wenn einer wegen arbeit nicht solange kann ist es doch keine problem.
wir müssen ja nicht die nacht durch machen.
ich denke dass ich dann so gegen 16-17 uhr anfangen möchte zu angeln.
würde mich freuen wenn ein paar von euch dabei wären.


----------



## Pilkkönig (17. August 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

ich habe warscheinlich zeit muss gucken ob eine Veranstaltung dazwischen kommt. Werde aber dann die Nacht durchmachen . Vieleicht kommen noch 2 Kumpels mit. Ich bin auch sehr für Dazendorf ( finde ist bester Strand) . Habe da schon Ferien . Muss mir aber erst einen fahrer besorgen . Oder es müste mich irgendwo jamand einsammeln .

Bis dann!


----------



## Agalatze (17. August 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

na das wäre doch gelacht wenn wir das nicht hinbekommen. kann dich auch mitnehmen wenn du keinen fahrer hast,allerdings wollte ich nicht die nacht durch machen.
ich komme wohl auch mit begleitung


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. August 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

Hi,
am 7. gehts für mich mit den Boardies nach Norge aber vieleicht ergibt sich ja im Herbst noch mal was zum gemeinsamen fischen. Lust hätte ich schon. Kann auch an "meinen Stränden" sein wenn es für euch nicht zu weit ist.


----------



## Agalatze (18. August 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

moin meeresangler schwerin ! mir ist es eigentlich ziemlich egal wo es hingeht. für neues bin ich immer offen. kenne die strände nämlich nicht wirklich bei dir. gehe am liebsten immer in der woche zum angeln, da dort an den stränden weniger los ist. ich mag das am wochenende nichtso gerne, wenn ich an strand komme und da sitzen schon 100 leute.dazu kommen noch die ganzen wettkämpfe die in der zeit immer sind.

kannst ja sonst auch mal einen termin vorgeben. bin mit sicherheit dabei.


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (18. August 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

Moin Agalatze,

ich würde auch gerne mitkommen aber leider muß ich arbeiten.
Am 09.10. werde ich auch auf der Insel sein, da dann das Angeln von Eberhardt stattfindet.


Gruß
Volker


----------



## Agalatze (18. August 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

schade !
meinst du das enten angeln ?
ich bin am 9.10 in der hohwachter bucht zum tackle surfcup 2004


----------



## MichaelB (18. August 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

Moin,

was ist denn das 





> tackle surfcup 2004


 ?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. August 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

Hi,
in der Woche werde ich nicht können bei mir gehts immer frühgestens am Freitag. Veranstaltungen sind bei uns immer nur zwei im Jahr das ist das gute. Nicht so überlaufen wie die Insel wo ja im Herbst fast jedes Wochenende irgend was lso ist. Da kann ich mir schon vorstellen das man am WE kein Bock hat.


----------



## Palerado (18. August 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

Wo kann man eigentlich nachsehen ob an einem bestimmten Temrin eine Veranstaltung ist?
Würde mich ja interessieren da ich auch im Oktober auf der Insel bin.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (18. August 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

Leute am 6. Oktober habe ich geburtstag. Ich weiß das passt hier nicht rein aber coller Zufall was?


----------



## Pilkkönig (18. August 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

Moin Agalaze wenn ich kein fahrer habe richte ich mich ganz nach dem der mich mitnimmt. Müsten uns einen treffpunkt ausmachen . Bis wann wilst du denn machen ??
Werde warscheinlich auch beim tackle surf cup sein .Muss mal gucken .
Gruß Pilkkönig


----------



## Agalatze (18. August 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

@ michael
das ist ein brandungscup so wie der martins cup bei dem du mal mitgemacht hast.
gibt sogar ne fette irlandreise zu gewinnen

@ meeresangler schwerin
die wettkämpfe sind garnicht so wild am wochenende. die meisten sind private angler. zusätzlich natürlich die wettkämpe.
aber bei den wettkämpfen mache ich immer mit- deswegen brauche ich training in der woche 

@ palerado 
 9.10.04   tackle surf cup
16.10.04   großer schur cup
22./23.10.04 qualli zur deutschen meisterschaft
30.10.04 kalles angelshop cup
6.11.04 fehmarn pokal und rerik wattwurm cup
20.11.04 kleiner schurcup
26./27.11.04 deutsche meisterschaft
mehr weiss ich jetzt nicht so aus dem ärmel

@ pilkkönig
kommt drauf an wies läuft. so bis 0.00 uhr


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (19. August 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

Sorry Agalatze,
dass ich mich jetzt erst wieder melde.
Ja, das Angeln meine ich. Habe dort auch noch nie teilgenommen aber ein Kollege hatte mich gefragt, ob ich in seiner Mannschaft mitangel.
Kannst Du mir über dieses Angeln Info's senden oder kennst Du eine Internet Adresse, wo man Info's bekommt ( tackle surf cup).

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Agalatze (19. August 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

moin volker !
hast du ein fax ? es gibt davon soweit ich weiß nur ne auschreibung auf nem zettel.
den habe ich hier ! wir machen auch als mannschaft mit. team "agalatze"


----------



## Palerado (19. August 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

Danke für die Infos.

Das ist doch aber nicht normal. Da ist ja jede Woche ne Veranstal?
Haben die keine anderen Orte um sowas zu machen?


----------



## Agalatze (19. August 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

nein zum glück nicht. denn fehmarn ist genial wegen wetterabhängigkeit.
auf fehmarn kannst du immer mit auflandigem wind angeln. musst halt nur an den entsprechenden strand fahren.
ich finde diese veranstaltungen auch super ! bringt echt spaß. und dazu gibt es noch tolle sachpreise und für einige pokale.
das ganze drum und dran ist super


----------



## Palerado (19. August 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

Das Problem ist dann nur, dass unsereins kaum nen Platz findet, weil die Strände mit auflandigem Wind abgesteckt sind.
Das ist dann die Kehrseite der Medaille.


----------



## Agalatze (19. August 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

naja, wenn die wettkämpfe nicht wären, dann sind die ganzen angler privat da zum angeln. ist gehupft wie gesprungen...


----------



## Tackle (19. August 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

Moinsen mein Gutster.

Bin natürlich auch mit am Start. Wir müssen nochmal schnacken #x , ob wir uns bis zum 9.10. oben einnisten. #g Hätte da keine Probleme.
Gruß Tackle


----------



## Agalatze (20. August 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

wollte eigentlich danach wieder nach hause und noch in rüssel oder so.
mal gucken
@brandungsfutzi
habe es nochmal gefaxt. problem war der zettel, der war nämlich blau. habe ihn heller kopiert und nochmal gefaxt. ist es jetzt zu lesen ?


----------



## Marcel1409 (20. August 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

@ Aalglatze

moin keule... :q 

schoene gruesse aus fuerte, fahr leider morgen schon wieder nach "god old germany" :v ...

wegen brandung quatschen wir wenn ich wieder da bin, hab hier die uebelsten fische gefangen, "oberkampfmaschinen", kannst du alle anderen flossentraeger gegen vergessen...

und weiber vom feinsten am start!!!

bis naechste woche, dann nehmen wir erst mal ein kleinen #g 

gruss
Marcel


----------



## Agalatze (21. August 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

genau das was ich nur in meinem leben brauche ! frauen und fische !!!
liegt ja vom geruch teilweise nicht weit auseinander


----------



## Marcel1409 (21. August 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

@ Agalatze

*Wuuuuuudeeee!!!  :e * 
ich koennte kotzen :v ...

gleich holt mich der bus aus diesem paradis ab!!! :c  aber egal, ich freu mich schon auf meine kleine prinzessin #v  und auf unsere dorsche!!! koennen ja naechste woche mal unseren gutschein einloesen, hab schon pilkentzugserscheinung, oder wie?

also, halt alles fruchtig

bis spaeter
gruss
marcel​


----------



## Agalatze (24. August 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

ja wir müssen echt mal wieder pilken. am wochenende ist ja auch die deutsche. ist mir erstmal aufgefallen. 

und bald wieder schön in die brandung ! juhu !!

will denn sonst keine dabei sein ? ;+ #y


----------



## lupinski (29. August 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

hallo ich bin neu bei anglerboard ! ich bin auch ein begeisterter brandungsangler. ich fahre allerding immer nach holland... habe dort meine stelle. fahre jetzt am 04.09.04 für 5 tage dorthin... mich würde interessieren  wo dazendorf ist und was ihr da so raushohlt


----------



## Agalatze (29. August 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

herzlich willkommen lupinski !!!! viel spaß hier im board.
dazendorf ist in der nähe von heiligenhafen. das kennst du doch bestimmt oder ?
liegt noch auf dem festland kurz vor fehmarn.
man kann sagen dass es einer der besten und bekanntesten strände überhaupt ist.
fangen tun wir dort dorsche und platte.


----------



## Karsten01 (30. August 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

@Agalatze#h,

ich bin dabei am 6 Okt.,egal ob Dazendorf oder Fehmarn.

@Pilkkönig,
ich hol Dich dann ab,dann braucht Agalatze nicht erst nach Lübeck reinzufahren.
Wo ich dich aufsammeln soll,müssen wir dann noch absprechen.

Also ich freu mich schon tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiierisch!  #v 

Gruß Karsten.


----------



## Waldi (30. August 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

Moin lupinski,
erstmal herzlich willkommen! Holland - Brandungsangeln? - Immer wenn ich das lese werde ich neugierig. Wohin fährst Du denn immer? Für mich aus Papenburg ist Nordholland einfach von der Lage her eher zu erreichen und meine Fangerfolge sind an der Nordsee bis jetzt immer besser als an der Ostsee. Ich war erst vorgestern in Zurich bei Harlingen. Ergebnis 22 Platten und eine Meeräsche. Mich interessieren in erster Linie Strandabschnitte für das Brandungsangeln. Molen sind nicht so mein Ding. Also verrate mir doch mal "Deine" Stelle.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Agalatze (30. August 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

na das hört sich doch super an !!!!
ich bin schon ganz heiß endlich wieder in die brandung zu dürfen. man man man...
gucken dann wie der wind und das wetter ist und entscheiden dann wo wie hinfahren ok ?


----------



## Karsten01 (30. August 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

Hab auch schon derbe Entzugserscheinungen!!!!

Jupp,ist OK mit kurzfristig absprechen wohin es geht(Wind usw.)


----------



## Agalatze (1. September 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

wie stellt man eigentlich so einen countdown ein ?
heute sind es nämlich nur nich genau 5 wochen bis zum treffen !!!


----------



## Kalle (25. September 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

Am Weekend wäre ich auch gerne mitgekommen, aber inner Woche muß ich leider arbeiten gehn. Muß allerdings auch um 5 Uhr morgens hoch, und dann vorher noch Brandungsangel is nicht drin...Schade :c 
Vieleicht kann man sich ja mal am Weekend zum Angeln anne See treffen #c


----------



## Agalatze (27. September 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

also wer ist nun alles mit dabei ?
ich zähle mal auf :

tackle
marcel1409
karsten01
und meine wenigkeit


----------



## svenskepilk (27. September 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

moin Markus und alle anderen!

Markus, wenn ich mir wieder einen der Shimano Knüppel ausleihen dürfte würde ich natürlich auch gerne mitkommen.
Und vielleicht hat Karsten01 ja noch einen Platz im Auto frei...

Gruß
Hans


----------



## Agalatze (29. September 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

das ist kein problem hans !
für dich doch immer


----------



## Karsten01 (29. September 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

@Svenske ,
freue mich doch Divch mitzunehmen,wäre sowieso schön wenn sich Fahrgemeinschaften bilden würden,bei diesen irren Spritpreisen.Was meint ihr Nordies????
Karsten.


----------



## Agalatze (29. September 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

da hast du wohl recht. ich denke mal dass marcel tackle und ich irgendwie versuchen in einem auto zu kommen


----------



## Karsten01 (29. September 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

#h Aga,

Buuuuuuuuuooooooooooaaaaahhhhhh,ich träum schon von meinen ersten 100er Dorsch aus der Brandung.Wer von uns bekommt ihn als erster? 
Der Marzipaner!!!


----------



## Agalatze (29. September 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

ich bin auch schon wieder völlig heiß drauf. nen 100 er dorsch wäre mal echt ne granate. aber ich gebe mich auch mit 50 er zufrieden 
warten wirs mal ab. ich bin guter hoffnung, dass ein wenig fisch gefangen wird.


----------



## Mendossa (29. September 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

Moin, moin allerseits, #h 

wenn´s irgendwie geht, wäre ich gern mit von der Partie.

Es gäbe da nur ein Problem -  ich hab leider kein Auto #c . Wie ich aber schon gesehen hab, sind einige von Euch auch aus Hamburg. Von daher läßt sich da doch hoffentlich was machen oder?
Zusammen da hoch zu fahren, ist ja auch nicht so öde, als wenn man die ganze Strecke allein im Auto sitzt.

Dazendorf kenne ich bis jetzt leider noch nicht. Auf Fehmarn war ich aber schon öfter - hauptsächlich an den östlichen und südöstlichen Stränden. Neue Angelplätze kennenzulernen find ich immer gut und wichtig. Immer mal wieder was Neues!!! #6 

Also, ich würd mich freuen, wenn mich jemand von Euch mitnehmen könnte.

Gruß Mendossa |wavey:


----------



## Marcel1409 (29. September 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

Hallo Mendossa,

aus welcher Egge kommst du denn aus Hamburg?

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Kalle (29. September 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

Aber beim nächsten mal wenn ihr sowas macht, dann bitte aufs weekend verlegen....!!!!!!! #a 
Hätt ja gerne mitgemacht, aber inner woche geht gar nix bei mir. #y* :q


----------



## Mendossa (29. September 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

@Marcel1409   Ich komm aus Schnelsen - so ziemlich an der Autobahnabfahrt Schnelsen also im Westen von Hamburg. Paßt das eventuell. Ich weiß Nähe A1 wäre strategisch günstiger. #c 

Wäre aber trotzdem toll, wenn wir zusammen fahren könnten.

Gruß Mendossa


----------



## Pilkkönig (29. September 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

Moin Agalatze kannst du mich mitnehmen? Oder kann ein anderer von euch mich mitnehmen.Hab leider kein Auto
Gruß Pilkkönig


----------



## Agalatze (29. September 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

wir (tackle,Marcel1409 und ich) sind die ganze zeit am überlegen wie wir das am besten machen. marcel und ich haben beide einen sportwagen wo es große platzprobleme gibt. wollten eigentlich alle mit tackle fahren.
ich verspreche bis spätestens freitag einen lösungsvorschlag zu haben.
ok ??? irgendwie müssen wir das ja auf die reihe bekommen.


----------



## Agalatze (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

also zum jetzigen zeitpunkt sieht es schlecht aus, dass wir noch jemanden mitnehmen können. tut mir leid. ich hoffe aber, dass noch irgendjemand der mobil ist unsere brandungsfreunde mitnehmen kann. noch haben wir ja ein wenig zeit.


----------



## Katze_01 (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

Moin,

wenn Ihr nichts gegen einen Anfänger habt, würd ich auch gern dabei sein!!!.

Ich komme über die A7, habe einen Kombi und daher noch Platz im Auto,wer sich also nicht fürchtet#h #h #h .

Katze, der in Flensburg lebte


----------



## Agalatze (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

das ist ja super !!! dann sind wir ja jetzt schon ein paar leute !
wird sicher witzig. ich hoffe jemand hat ne kamera dabei. ich habe nämlich keine mehr.
von wo kommst du denn genau ?


----------



## Katze_01 (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

Moinsen,

Ich komme über die 7 von Hannover aus, #h #h  ich Düse die Strecke Nach FL aber mehrfach im Jahr.
Daher wage ich zu behaupten, mich ein wenig auszukennen, brauche natürlich eine genaue Einflugschneise wenn ich jemanden aufpicken soll.

Katze der in Flensburg lebte


----------



## Agalatze (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

schonmal vielen dank katze !!!
ich denke die anderen werden sich noch zu wort melden.


----------



## Katze_01 (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

@Agalatze

Moin,

Bis jetzt hat sich keiner gemeldet, wegen der Mitgurkerei|uhoh: .

Soll mich aber auch nicht stören, bei mir steht der 6. Oktober fest und ich kommen auf jeden fall#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 .

Wir sollten allerdings noch einen Treffpunkt und die Zeit abmachen.

Ich komme so gegen 12Uhr in Salzgitter los und brauche so ca.3,5 Std bis zur Insel(Staus und Blitzdingsgeräte nicht eingerechnet)

Katze, der in Flensburg Lebte


----------



## Palerado (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

Ihr nehmt doch hoffentlich genügend Kameras mit, denn viele Kameras = viele Bilder => Viel zum gucken für Palerado 

Ich will doch nicht dass mir die Zeit bis zum 20.10. langweilig wird.


----------



## Agalatze (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

ich habe leider keine kamera mehr. hoffe aber dass jemand anders eine mitbringt.
treffpunkt überlege ich mir mal bis morgen katze !
schreibe das dann ins board.


----------



## Katze_01 (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

Moinsen,

 Alles klar #6 .

Wenn mir mein Ladegerät hold ist, bring ich ne Knipse mit.|uhoh: 

Katze, der in Flensburg lebte


----------



## Agalatze (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

super !!! dann steht ja nichts mehr im wege...


----------



## Karsten01 (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

Also Jungs,
ohne große Worte:ich kann am 6ten nicht mitkommen.Hab mir gestern nen üblen Bandscheibenvorfall zugezogen,geht mir zwar langsam wieder besser(hab vorhin ne Spritze verpasst bekommen),aber in ein paar Tagen in die Brandung traue ich mich dann doch nicht,nur ne falsche Bewegung beim Auswerfen und das wars.
Und ich hatte mich so drauf gefreut :c .Ich wünsch Euch viiiiiiiel Spaß und natürlich den 100er!!!!!!!.Würd mich auf einen schönen Bericht und Fotos von Euch freuen.
Bis dann,ein sehr trauriger Karsten!:c


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

Das ist schade, wo du dich doch so gefreut hast. Gute Besserung Karsten.  #h


----------



## Katze_01 (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

Moin,


Gute Besserung auch von mir#h .

Tut Böse Aua, |uhoh: |uhoh: 

Katze der in Flensburg lebte


----------



## Karsten01 (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

Danke Meeresangler.

Ich nehm das hier mal zum Anlass,Dir mal ne Frage zu stellen.
Wir haben doch ein Thema :Auch mal ein schönes Stammtischtr..
Mir fällt auf ,daß sich gar keine Schweriner und Umg. melden obwohl doch HH gleich um die Ecke liegt.Hoffentlich entsteht da keine Splittung,wäre wirklich schade wenn sich dieser Ossi-und Wessi Irrsinn auch auf uns Angler übertragen würde,oder was meinst Du?
#h Karsten.


----------



## Agalatze (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

von mir auch gute besserung !!! ich hoffe du erholst dich gut und bist am 14.10 wieder topfit, damit du die schweren biergläser auf mundhöhe reißen kannst


----------



## Karsten01 (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

Danke Cat, tut wirklich richtig AUA!
Aga, ich habs im Rücken und nicht in den Armen


----------



## Agalatze (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

das will ich hoffen ! raustragen müssen wir doch so oder so


----------



## Karsten01 (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

@Aga,
viel Spass dabei,Ihr habt es aber mit zwei 120ern dabei|supergri 
Gruß,einer von den 120rn.


----------



## Agalatze (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

das macht nichts. ich habe ja zwei schultern zum drüber werfen


----------



## Karsten01 (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

Moin Karsten,
Ich denke das sich keiner von hier zu eurem Treffen meldet liegt ganz einfach daran das es mitten in der Woche ist. Da kann ich nicht mal so fix nach HH rüber auch wenn es nur ne Stunde wech ist. Is ja nicht nur das es dann schlecht is mitn Bierchen nein es kommen ja noch die nicht unerheblichen Spritkosten dazu. Für mich jedenfalls.
Also keine Angst das hat nichts mit Ossi Wessi oder sonst so was zu tun. Ich habe viele gute Freunde kennengelernt durch das Board, aus dem Osten wie auch dem Westen. Bis jetzt waren alles feiene Kumpels. #6
Morgen kommen wieder ein paar neue dazu die ich kennen lernen darf auf unserer Tour nach Aavik. Freu mich schon. Also viel Spaß bei eurem Treffen, ihr könnt ja unbekannterweise ein Bier für mich mittrinken. #h


----------



## Waldi (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

Moin,
man sollte einfach mit den O und W aufhören. Denn als ich O war wollte ich gern W sein. Nun bin ich W und trozdem wieder O, weil fast Ostfriese, oder eher E als Emsländer. Und ganz im Geheimen doch B weil FCB - Fan. Da soll doch einer durchblicken.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Patty (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

@ Karsten,

auch von mit gute Besserung! 

Zur Not helf ich am Donnerstag bein raustragen, vorrausgesetzt ich kann selber noch gehen!#g  :v 

Petri Patty#h


----------



## Agalatze (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

wer ist denn nun eigentlich noch dabei ?????
habe den überbliick verloren


----------



## Katze_01 (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

Moin,


Na der Katze natürlich.

Katze, der in Flensburg wohnte|wavey: .


----------



## Agalatze (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

also ich mach mal ne liste:

katze 01
agalatze (ich)


----------



## elefant (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

Hallo
Ich habe Frei und Zeit und Lust aber kaum Ahnung! (Habe gerade mal Brandungskram angeschafft und ein paar Probewürfe absolviert)
Wo wollt Ihr denn hin? Und wo treffen?


----------



## Katze_01 (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

Moin,

Tja das Wohin ist noch nicht ganz geklärt, 

dahin wo der Wind am besten weht:k :k :k .

Aber sonst ist wohl alles klar.



Katze, der in Flensburg lebte


----------



## Agalatze (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

wohl nach dazendorf wie es aussieht... wollten wir morgen alle zusammen entscheiden.
wäre super wenn du dabei bist !!!


----------



## Mendossa (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

Moin, moin,

kann leider doch nicht mitkommen, da ich leider nun doch arbeiten muß. :c Eigentlich sollte ich frei haben, dann wieder nicht - so ging das seit letztem Do immer wieder hin und her.|krach: 

Schade, ich wäre gern mit dabei gewesen. Aber was soll´s - nächstes Mal bestimmt. Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich Euch jede Menge Spaß und ein dickes Petri Heil.#6 

PS: Bin schon auf die Berichte gespannt.#h 


Gruß Mendossa


----------



## elefant (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

Ich war gestern Abend mal los.Bereich Hohwachter Bucht(bei Lippe) mit Spinnrute.
In Grundnähe war alles voll Kraut(Ein Brandungsangler machte gerade Schluß - Kapitale Krautfänge)!
An der Oberfläche und im Mittelwasser war absolut kein Kraut aber auch nix mit Fisch.
------------------------
Hoffentlich ist in Dazendorf nicht so viel Kraut!
Wenn wir uns in Dazendorf treffen sollten,hoffe ich,daß ich es finden werde.(soll wohl nicht so einfach sein?)
Hoffentlich ist es auch ein "Anfängerfreundlicher" Strand.Wollte eigentlich erst mal meine Anfängermontage fischen...(Blei am Seaboom-ein Haken ohne Perlen)


----------



## Agalatze (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

wir treffen uns erstmal um 15.00 uhr am rastplatz seeretzer feld.
von dort gehts weiter...


----------



## elefant (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

Hallo
Das wäre ein riesen Umweg für mich(wenn es Richtung Norden gehen soll).
Ich fahre von Lütjenburg über Oldenburg Richtung Fehmarn.


----------



## elefant (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

Ich müßte auch noch vorher in Heiligenhafen Watti's kaufen.Weil mein 'Dealer' heute zu hat! *grrr*


----------



## Palerado (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

Denkt dran. Ich fange morgen um acht an zu arbeiten. 
Ich hoffe doch dass der Bericht inkl. Fotos dann online ist!!!

Dann wünsch ich mal dicke Dinger.


----------



## Agalatze (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

also ich habe den thread "sternschnuppen,brandung,dorsche und co" genannt.
für alle die interesse haben ihn zu lesen....


----------



## Agalatze (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: 6. Oktober gehts in die Brandung !!!*

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=37611


----------

